# Ipad via iphone 3G



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipad wifi. Est-il possible de me connecter en 3G via le iphone 3G si je connecte mon ipad à mon iphone 3G via bluetooth ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2010)

Pour le moment. NON.


----------



## KevinTran (5 Mai 2010)

Pour le moment et définitivement, officiellement c'est et ça restera impossible. Quel intérêt sinon d'avoir un iPad 3G ?

Sinon, il faut se tourner vers le jailbreak, google reste ton ami.


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2010)

Attends si réellement on ne pourra jamais alors je trouve ca degueulasse. Je peux le faire avec mon macbook et pas avec le ipad.... Ipad 3G = pure machine à fric alors à ce moment là.


----------



## twinworld (5 Mai 2010)

ce qui sera possible ou pas dans le futur, on peut pas savoir. Mais pour le moment c'est pas possible. Et ça, il me semble que c'était assez clair dans dans les fonctionnalités présentées pour les deux types d'iPad quand ils sont sortis.


----------



## Universalis (6 Mai 2010)

Effectivement, la connexion iPad -> iPhone 3G via bluetooth n'est pas possible (limitation sur l'Ipad). 

En revanche, Mywi fonctionne parfaitement  ... le tout avec les deux machines jailbreakées avec Spirit.

Have fun


----------



## Myjazz (6 Mai 2010)

précision : pour mywi, il suffit que l'iphone soit jailbreaké.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (6 Mai 2010)

Donc si je " re " jailbreak mon iphone et prend mywi, j'ai la 3G de mon iPhone sur le iPad par bluetooth (comme je le fais avec macbook) sans jailbreaker le iPad ? (là sa le fait du coup, car pas envie de jailbreaker le iPad pour le moment)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------

Bon, je viens de jailbreaker mon iPhone avec Spirit, j'ai installé MyWi, créé mon account MyWi, et rien ne marche, forcément, c'est toujours sur moi que ça tombe.

dés que sur MyWi je met sur " on " pour créer le réseau, il charge et finir par me dire qu'il y arrive pas et me propose de rebooter, j'en suis au 10 reboot...

Des idées ? qu'ais je qui ne va pas encore ? .. 

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Bon, je rectifie mon message, maintenant ça marche (je ne sais par quel miracle mais bon...). J'ai bien pu créer un réseau Wi-Fi et je m'y suis connecter avec l'iPad.

Mais, tout ne pouvais pas aller bien

En ce moment je vie à Monaco, et là je suis aux boulot, (mais du côté le plus opposé à l'Italie, en un mois je n'ai jamais vu sur mon iPhone autre chose que " SFR " et là, depuis que j'ai MyWi, après un reboot, je suis sur " voda IT "... il est bien gentil mais du coup je doit mettre donné à l'étranger et payer plus que de raison. 

Donc du coup une explication à ça ? Certes je peux revenir sur SFR via " opérateur " dans réglage, mais ce ne me dit pas pourquoi ça à changé... 

Ah et dernière petite question : dans " MyWi " que signifie " Wi-Fi Channel " ? (des chiffres allant de 1 à 11) et y'a t-il moyen d'augmenter ou non le débit ? Car je sais que j'ai l'offre d'SFR " partage de connexion " que je fais via bluetooth, et c'est bien plus rapide, alors que là, même sous forme WiFi je devrais avoir la même chose.


----------



## Universalis (6 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Donc si je " re " jailbreak mon iphone et prend mywi, j'ai la 3G de mon iPhone sur le iPad par bluetooth (comme je le fais avec macbook) sans jailbreaker le iPad ? (là sa le fait du coup, car pas envie de jailbreaker le iPad pour le moment)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------
> 
> ...



Pour l'émetteur italien, c'est simplement que le signal est plus puissant que l'autre.

Pour les chiffres, ce sont les canaux Wifi qui sont numérotés de 1 à 11. Laisse celui qui est indiqué par défaut, l'iPad le trouvera tout seul. Tu ne peux pas augmenter le débit. Tu seras en 3G (au mieux, n'essaye même pas en Edge) et le débit sera de toute façon TRES inférieur au Wifi de ta box par exemple.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Merci bien pour ta réponse. Le mode sfr est revenue, et sinon bah je trouve que cela va quand même vite. C'est sur c'est pas ma fibre optique mais pour la preliere journée d utilisation, j'ai pas encore râler et me suis plein (ce qui est très bon signe)

En tout cas grand merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cela. Et maintenant je peux etre sur qu'à l'avenir je ne regretterais plus jamais d'avoir prit le iPad WiFi


----------



## regsam (9 Mai 2010)

Voici un lien que j'ai trouvé et qui nous apprends comment utiliser le réseau 3G de notre iPhone pour l'utiliser sur notre iPad.  Je l'ai experimenté e ça marche !
http://ipadsofa.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=25


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

Merci pour le tutoriel Regsam mais cela suppose qu'il faille emporter son ordinateur partout avec soi si on veut connecter l'Ipad en 3G ;-)

Pour ce qui de MyWi, ça bug personnellement chez moi : impossible de s'inscrire, l'application téléchargée depuis Cydia semble  fâchée avec mon Iphone 3GS.

Est-ce quelqu'un connait une autre solution ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

moral de l'histoire, pour l'instant vaut mieux prendre un Ipad 3G (qui se revendra toujours mieux à mon avis....)


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Mai 2010)

mais enfin tout de même je ne pense pas qu'on nous donnerait une solution pour utiliser l'ipad via la 3g du iphone si cela devait impliquer d'emporter son macbook avec soi en voyage !


----------



## fchou (11 Mai 2010)

Salut,

C'est surtout qu'avec cette méthode, il faut d abord partager la connexion Internet sur iPhone, or en cliquant dessus, Orange nous invite sur sa page et indique la nécessite de souscrire a un forfait Internet everywhere pour pouvoir activer le partage donc comment faire ?

J'ai vu sur le site où est proposé cette solution un lien qui permet d activer la fonction modem mais je ne sais pas ce qui peut découler de la mise en uvre de cette méthode.

Qq'un a déjà fait ?


----------



## Universalis (11 Mai 2010)

Si je peux me permettre, la solution la plus simple passe par un iPhone 3G ou 3GS jailbreaké avec Spirit (pas nécessaire de jailbreaker l'iPad pour cette utilisation), puis en utilisant Mywi (disponible sur Cydia pour la modique somme de 9,99 $). Mywi transforme l'iPhone en routeur Wifi utilisable par l'iPad. Bon, la 3G est nettement moins rapide que le Wifi, mais tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## ehazlewood (31 Mai 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec Universalis. Cette solution avec MyWi fonctionne à merveille et pour moi, situé dans le centre de Lyon, propose une connection rapide et facile à mettre en place. 

Seule inquiétude; cela est il repérable par Orange et sont ils susceptibles de me surfacturer cette utilisation non officiel?

Merci de votre retour si vous le savez.

Ed


----------



## Seana (10 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Si j'ai tout compris il faut avoir un iPhone jaibrake  mywi et un iPad.

J'ai tout ça mais je n'arrive toujours pas a connecter en Bluetooth les deux appareils ils ne se détecte pas. Mywi marche maintien a faire pour que ces fichus appareils   Q se cause ai je louper une ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## arbaot (10 Novembre 2010)

mywi = tethering *WIFI* iPhone <=> iPad 




donc normal que ça fonctionne pas en Bluetooth...


----------



## Blackdress (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Petite contribution d'un Geek qui n'a pas recours au Jailbreak.

Certes je dispose Déjà par  ailleurs d'une clé 3G+ avec débit max jusqu'à 5 Go.

Bref j'ai mis la SIM de la clé dans un MIFI (modem wifi) de Novatel, un truc génial, genre Domino d'orange mais en mieux.

Et avec ça je connecte jusqu'à 5 appareils en 3G dont mon iPad wifi (ayant déjà un iPhone 3G et une clé 3G j'allais pas payer le data mobile une troisième fois)...

En plus je n'aime pas la bande noire des iPad 3G... Mais bon c'est un détail.

Maintenant il est clair que bloquer la liaison Bluetooth entre iPhone et iPad relève de la pure stupidité. Même le client qui paie l'option internet  doit repayer une troisième fois et prendre soit un iPad 3G ou encore une clé 3G cela frise l'escroquerie...

Donc même moi qui suis un pur légaliste je dis que rien que pour cela le recours au jailbreak est d'intérêt public ;-)

Blague a part, Novatel Mifi = super produit, un peu cher bien sur mais très utile et efficace.

PS : un avantage à ma solution cela laisse libre le Bluetooth pour écouter de la Zik !

@+


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2010)

Oui, mais il faut toujours avoir deux abonnements. Un pour la clef 3G et un pour le téléphone non ?


----------



## cillab (14 Novembre 2010)

Myjazz a dit:


> précision : pour mywi, il suffit que l'iphone soit jailbreaké.



oui ca marche il faut créer un reseau


----------

